# Explorer Sport Trac



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Iam asking this question for a friend who owns a parking lot about 70 feet wide by about 100 yds long. The lot is half gravel and half paved but may be all paved by next snow season. He has an explorer sport trac 4X4 and wants to put a plow on it. He tried snowsport for a year but it did not do the job for him. Does anyone know how well this vehicle would handle a plow as far as the frame goes? Does anyone have any experience mounting a plow on this truck or has anyone seen or used a plow on this vehicle. I havent even seen a real plow on one. I recommended and he agreed that he should stay away from a homesteader or suburbanite as they are not going to be strong enough. I understand that the things not going to accept a fisher rd but i was thinking more along the lines of a snoway, they know how to make GOOD light duty plows unlike fisher and western IMO (hsteder, suburbanite). I also saw on their website that meyer makes a real small plow too but i would have to see it up close. Right now iam thinking snoway good idea or not?

Thanks for any info. iam going to do some more research my self and find some more info on the front end and frame of the truck.:waving:


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

My boss (Fire Chief) has a Fisher Homesteader on his Ford Ranger and absolutely loves it.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

awestern suburnanite or fisher homesteader


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

I, personally, haven't heard so much bad stuff about the homesteader or suburbanite to warrant a warning against them for a light duty, minimal use truck. They are designed pretty much for that exact type of application, as far as I understand.

-Jer


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

The sport trac cant handle much more then a homesteader, suburbanite,and maybe a sno-way without taking a bad beating.I have seen the homesteader on a few and havnt heard of any major problems.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I would have no problem with homesteader but this guy thinks his lot is too big for it. I kind of agree with him, i think he will end up puting a snoway on it, the largest size it can handel.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I find it interesting that you talk about snoway who is not a sponsor of this sight, but don't mention our above listed sponsors products. All or most have a plow for that vehicle. Just a thought.:waving:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bolts Indus. _
> *I find it interesting that you talk about snoway who is not a sponsor of this sight, but don't mention our above listed sponsors products. All or most have a plow for that vehicle. Just a thought.:waving: *


I Mentioned fisher and western and meyers above all are soponsers all were taken into careful consideration. But iam not buying the plow my friend is. I neglected blizzard 680 too which would also be a great LD plow. I just happened to get the idea from looking at snoway plows that they look stronger then the other brands LD plows (homesteader,suburbanite). But the fact that you (bolts indus) replied now has me thinking that the blizzard 680 is a TOUGH small plow that would be better than a homesteader. As far as not mentioning the sponsers, who cares, certaintley not me. I have never been very brand loyal and i buy what works for me its my (or in this case my friends) $3500 USD.
Still trying to find the right plow all will probley be considered again


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear that. The $3500 dollar price. What does that include? Just would like to compare. Thanks.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For what it's worth, you and your friend are short-changing a couple of really good personal use plows. Both the Homesteader and Suburbanite are well-built plows for that type of plowing. I would be very interested in knowing how you came about your assesment of these plows.

Seventy feet by 100 yrds is not too big for the plow but it might be too big for the truck. It could be done even with that truck if you went about it sensibly.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

$3500 USD is a rough estimate to buy a smaller LD plow and have it installed, did not look up the exact prices but i could get you them in USD.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Mick

Maybe your right, this guy is really reluctent to get a plow that he does not think is "tough enough" i have heard bad things on this site about the suburbanite and homesteader, but maybe i should just wait until i use one some day to formulate an opinion. I just think that there are other plows like blizzard 680 and snoway that would work good on the truck and maybe ??? hold up a little better. Secondly about the truck its no 1 ton but should be ok for the job. Have to obviousley add some timbrens and a trans cooler at minimum.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

cja1987:
I would be interested in the price if you would be so kind. Thanks


----------



## sgrprincees (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know about how the plows would hold up, but I would bet that the truck will be the weak link.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I know people talk down about snow bear plows, but I have one on a mountaineer and have had no problems plowing parking lots. I 've even down a parking lot that was like 100 x 300 that was half paved half gravel. I use it to do residential driveways and 3 parking lots. Just an idea.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

How about a Myer 2 meter? Small, lighter than a 7.5 and steel.
If he's just doing one parking lot all he needs is the biggest battery he can fit on the tray and watch his volt meter. Take his time and don't beat the truck it should hold up well. Take the plow off after wards unless it's going to snow again soon and the front end should not suffer much. I put 4 hard seasons on a Bronco II with the weaker Dana 28 front axle, I had to replace 2 axles shafts because of U joint failure. Other then that it worked over 500 hours of plowing. Add a towing transmission cooler he's set.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! You guys keep giving me ideas.


----------



## JohnPTibbs (Jan 24, 2005)

For $3500.00 he could buy a 3/4 ton chevy with years of life left and not destroy his wifes sport trac.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Something tells me he has already made a decision.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey I'd like to put a 9 foot v plow on the front of the little woman's grand am, is this feasible?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Blade Master I think with a set of Timbrens you shoud be okay LOL.

Anyhow I think as long as he runs the shoes (gravel its a must) all these plows would be okay. personally I think the hubs may take a heck of a beating. If he has 3500 bucks why not pay you to plow it CJA for 3 years and then his wifes truck wont get trashed, and he wont need to get out of bed.
Todd


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Do you happen to know what the GVWR for a vehicle like that is? Now that you mention timbrens you got me thinkin.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

blade_masters said:


> Do you happen to know what the GVWR for a vehicle like that is? Now that you mention timbrens you got me thinkin.


Maybe 500#? Should be ok though. There have been pictures of plows on vettes and I can't remember what all. I threatened to put a plow on the wife's Buick LeSabre a couple years ago. I thought it was a good idea but she didn't. Oh, well.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

blade_masters said:


> Hey I'd like to put a 9 foot v plow on the front of the little woman's grand am, is this feasible?


9' should be ok. I don't think you'd want to go to a 10', though.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

CHRIS, i think a sno way would be a good plow for that vehicle as long as snoway agrees i would check with your area dealer and get there input. i would also have to say that western and fisher are probably some of the best builders ever. the suburbanite was developed for the home owner to plow his drive way while doing the least damage to his truck. your friend is looking to do more with it and there will be alot more wear and maintenance to go along with it.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> Do you happen to know what the GVWR for a vehicle like that is?


Yes, about 5,660 LBS with the FAWR being 2,700 LBS. He ended up getting a 460 LB 7' Curtis, the same plow that I have on my Jeep which has a slightly lower GVWR then does the Explorer Sport Trac. Iam glad its become a "joke thread" and you guys are having fun with it. The truck is not comparable to putting a plow on a family sedan, I think you all know that. He bought the plow in April of '04 and plowed all of this winter with it (which was alot of snow). He plows his own lot, another small lot and a few very small driveways. He lives in a semi-residential area of Boston (Charlestown), most don't have driveways but the few that do have them, they are about the size of 2 cars. The truck has held up well, last I heard. He does have an aux cooler, Timbrens and I believe he upgraded the alternator and or battery. I know that he does not beat the crap out of it, and takes the plow off when he is not using it. The truck handles the plow OK, I would not go plow walmart with it but it does the job and pushes well. Almost as good as a buick or corvette, not quite though.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hi, Chris. I wasn't insulting your friend, my responses were in reference to Blademaster wanting to put a 9' V-plow on his wife's Grand Am. I (at least) assumed your friend had long ago settled on a plow since this thread is over a year old.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Mick said:


> Hi, Chris. I wasn't insulting your friend, my responses were in reference to Blademaster wanting to put a 9' V-plow on his wife's Grand Am. I (at least) assumed your friend had long ago settled on a plow since this thread is over a year old.


Hello Mick,
I understand, no offense taken, I was kind of joking myself eventhough it did not really come across that way in reading through the post again. Yes, its an old thread that I never thought to post what he had settled on for a plow until now. I was more trying to convey that it was a capeable plow truck then be sarcastic. I should have thrown some smiles in there to show that I was not trying to be a jerk, but thats what I get for writing a post and doing 10 other things at the same time. :crying:


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Is being a smartass and joking around against the rules here?


----------

